# 40k clubs in tewkesbury, cheltenham and Gloucester areas



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so, as the title says, in a few months time, i may have to move back to tewkesbury and get me a new 40k club.

so any of you guys know of any decent clubs in these areas? i'd prefer one that has a painting area too (i paint much more than i game at the moment)

if there are a few, i'll probably go to all of them for a couple of weeks.

cheers for any help


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

The Gloucestershire Games Bunker

Facebook Group

Run by a friend of mine Chris Averiss - give him a shout!


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Moving back to flood central of the UK? good luck 

As for clubs there's quite a few in the area. Cheltenham has 2 big clubs from what I remember and there's a club in Evesham (well, just outside) too that meet every other Sunday. There's also late night gaming on Thursday at total wargamer just outside Evesham and they run a lot of events there too - those are the ones I can remember. Any others would probably be too far out of your way such as Redditch, Worcester and Stratford.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

cheers guys, ah yeah, i remember the cheltenham warchiefs now.

you wouldnt happen to remember the name of the other clubs?


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://wargamers.worcester-county.org/ is the evesham club - used to be called Evesham Wargamers until recently

There's Cheltenham Warchiefs and the Cheltenham Wargames Association, the latter is more of a historical club if memory serves with the Warchiefs being a bit of everything.

As for total wargamer, they're located in Blackminster just outside Evesham and have loads of gaming tables with scenery to fill them all, a chillout area and painting areas. Most of the clubs within 20 miles or so use it as their local so I'm sure you'll end up down there at some point  plus I'll probably be setting up 40k tournaments every time I'm back in the UK so get yourself acquainted with the place and sign up for the next one


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Turnip86 said:


> Any others would probably be too far out of your way such as Redditch, Worcester and Stratford.


Worcester doesn't have a gaming group: my friends keep trying to start one but it never quite happens... I'm not sure about a club in redditch, if there was one I might be interested in knowing more. As it is I head up to Rubery to the club there... but I've only been a few times and am struggling to bother to make the effort- I used to play at GW worcs a lot, especially on games night, but games night has been killed and I work away from home... leaving the weekend, when I'm, normally knackered.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://forum.redwarsoc.com/ that's the redditch site - from the guys I've met from there they seems pretty big on Malifaux at the moment and a few getting into Dystopian Wars (which is awesome by the way - simple, quick and fun) but they do quite a bit of GW games too.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn, that sounds just about perfect... except I'm almost never at home on a tuesday. Feck :angry: ...


----------



## benation (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Tim/Steve! I remeber you from GW Worcester. My names Ben Walker  used to be known some times as 'baby ben'. I came down with Luke Price. Dunno if you remember us. Its sad whats happened to GW Worcester to be honest. I'm getting back into the hobby after a while and going back here to find no gaming night and the downstairs gaming room closed is really disheartening. Let me know if you find a decent gaming club in Worcester, because me and Luke would definitely be up for joining, or even trying to make one if it comes to that.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Heya Baby Ben, sure I remember you and Luke: it was Lian who was planning on starting a club out on Bath road; think the idea died but it may be worthwhile you talking to him.
Alternately Norman opened a club at Manaleak on a Wednesday evening with Simon, Nagle, Jingles and a few other regulars... it is a bit anti-GW but I used top get the occasional game down there (but new job has stopped me going for the last few months)- I can add you to the FB page if you're interested.

Personally I'm getting into a club in Rubery (edge of Brum) on Sundays with Jon-Jo but I'm guessing that's much too far for you to go.


----------



## benation (Jun 15, 2012)

aha! good to hear from you dude, I'm not sure you'd recognize me in person, its been a while! (I sure as hell didn't recognize some of the people down at GW when I first went in. Infact, Lian didn't recognize me haha) 

Yeah I'll talk to Lian about it. Me and Luke were talking about going to Total Wargamer, its only like half an hours drive so it could be good. Its a tough one. I am really disappointed with GW attitude at the moment. I can understand they're probably feeling pretty down (the staff members) but they're lack of enthusiasm will definitely put people off. That's one of the most important things that a GW staff member has to be is enthusiastic. When Dan (manager) used to run the store I can remeber, even though he wasn't the best of managers, he would always make everything about the hobby feel important. 

Me and Luke wen't down the last 2 saturdays because they were running a two part tournament. I think we both did well (I won 5/6 games and drew the other, Luke Won like 4/6, but he was playing 250 points down in the last 3 games for fun) but we we both pretty disappointed because they didn't announce the results in store, they said they would do it over face book and they never did. With that and the downstairs area being shut and there being no gaming night any more it feels what has always been the core of the hobby, what gives the rules meaning and what motivates people to buy models and spent time painting them is certainly not what it used to be.

On the bright side I suppose its a perfect time to set up a gaming club with other people who feel the same. 

I think birmingham is too far for me at the moment because I don't drive, but I'm taking my test soon and then (as long as insurance isn't a fortune... who am I kidding) I'll be a lot more mobile. 

Add me on facebook if you like: Ben Walker and invite me to the page you were talking about.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I can't actually remember the last time I took my army to GW to get a game... and then the only games I could get were 1k WFB or 2*1K doubles (we're all obsessed with the WFB doubles tournies).

Dan is still the manager: Lian is back, but only as a blue shirt. Both have kids and are married/engaged... so I'm guessing life is getting in the way more then it used to.


----------

